# Erstellen LogDatei



## Marie Curie (26. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab zwei etwas kleinere Fragen, wozu ich aber leider noch nicht die passende Lösung gefunden hab!

In ner JEE Anwendung wird ne Datei erzeugt (XML), dazu soll eine LogDatei erzeugt werden - die je nach Status über Erfolg oder Miserfolg informiert.

Beim Erzeugen der xml-File verwende ich den FileOutputStream, im catch-Block würde ich dann die LogFile erzeugen. Die LogFile soll im txt-Format erstellt werden.

Folgendes Problem: statt nem Zeilenumbruch bekomm ich in der Textdatei ein Kästchen. Den Zeilenumbruch möchte ich eigentlich per "\n" erzeugen.

Zweites Problem: Wenn ich die Datei erzeuge und es tritt ein Fehler auf, soll dieser in die LogFile geschrieben werden. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, was mache ich, wenn beim Schreiben der LogFile ein Fehler passiert? Inwiefern soll ich dem user dann bescheid geben ??

Danke für eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüße,
Marie


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

1.)

anstelle von \n System.getProperty("line.separator");

2.)

Schonmal was von log4j gehört?


----------



## Marie Curie (27. Dez 2007)

zu 1) 
Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht 

zu 2)
gute Idee, aber eigentlich schon zu mächtig, da im Endeffekt nur 2 oder 3 Zeilen in der LogFile stehen sollen. Trotzdem danke!

Liebe Grüße,
Marie


----------

